# Yogurt Recipes needed,



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I want recipes which use yogurt. One absolutely delicious recipe is Tandoori Chicken. Do you have any to share? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

The recipe for Tandoori chicken is to marinate the chicken in yogurt overnight with ginger and salt and chooped onions and bake.


----------

